

U.S. to Close 800 Computer Data Centers - moving everything into "the cloud" - jensf
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/20/technology/us-to-close-800-computer-data-centers.html?_r=2&ref=technology

======
jensf
"The shift to modernized computer services has already started. For example,
nearly 140,000 employees at the General Services Administration and Department
of Agriculture have moved to cloud-based e-mail, Mr. Kundra said, saving about
$42 million a year. Google provides the cloud e-mail for the G.S.A, while a
Microsoft cloud service is used by the Agriculture Department."

